# TV-Out



## dennislassiter (7. August 2003)

Hi! Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Grafikkarte mit TV-Out (ATI RANGE 128)
Außerdem habe ich ein Loewe Planus TV

Jetzt kommt das Problem:
Als ich noch Win 98 drauf hatte (Vorinstalliert), hab ich alles am TV erkannt, und lesen können. Jetzt muss ich bei XP die Bildschirmlupe verwenden, um Texte zu lesen. Mit welcher Einstellung kann ich den Text schärfer stellen.

Und, wie stell ich das ein, das es beim TV keine rote Spur wenn ich irgendetwas verschiebe....


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Auflösung. Dein Fernseher hat nur etwas um die 300 - 400 in der Breite (naja, vielleicht auch mehr).

Schalt mal auf 640 x 480


----------

